# Wolf Sightings Confirmed!



## longbowdave1

on one of my longbow hunts last november i had spotted two coyotes sneaking through the rocks just above me. the first one came through very quick and i noticed it was kinda big and the coloring was wrong for a coyote. i guess i never gave it any more thought. today i was talking with my cousin and he talked to the farmer next to the hunting spot, and he had two definite wolf sightings recently. guess it was a wolf i saw. i didn't think they were in my area, but now i know different. cooooool! maybe i will catch one on camera in the future.


----------



## gtfisherman

Love to see pics of them! 

I know some ol mountain men who had seen the red wolves they released into N GA a bunch. They weren't real happy about that. Worried more about them than the mtn lions.


----------



## hogdgz

Watch your back out there in the woods from now on. Would love to see some pics Dave if you can get some.


----------



## Neven

This year a hunter killed a wolf I'm Missouri or so he thought. It turned out to be a 105 lb coyote. Last year another hunter did kill a wolf that came down from Michigan I believe. Now we've had several sightings of mountain lions. About six years ago one was hit by a car in the city limits of Kansas City.  It's believed they follow the Missouri river.


----------



## gblrklr

105 pound coyote, holy cow!


----------



## Rare Breed

Longbowdave you don't want wolves! They kill mostly for pleasure not food, they will desimate your deer herd. Fish and Wildlife's release of wolves is the biggest attack on our hunting rights ever! They intend to control the population of wildlife with predators not hunting. The Elk populations in Idaho are so low that hunter's are demanding there money back from Idaho DNR and it is putting outfitters out of buisness. As hunter's we need to fight the release of wolves if we want game to hunt! It's time for you to do some predator hunting!!!! I only want to see picture's of dead one's.


----------



## Rare Breed

This is a good picture of one!


----------



## 2wheelfoster

We saw one of the packs in Yellowstone this year. They were trying to take down a bison. We watched them for 30 minutes or so. Never got the bison. Better watch your back out there!


----------



## longbowdave1

my hunting spot in northern Wi. has plenty of wolves and black bear. on my longbow hunts i always pack a pistol to scare off the unwanted predators. i just didn't realize they are as far south as my goto spot, about mid state.

 i'm not happy with the reintroduction of wolves, latest reports from our dnr says there are roughly 680 or so wolves that they know about. their original goal was 350 for the state, already  almost doubled that!

seeing as how it's a federal offense to dispatch the wolves, i'm not going to risk the penalty of shooting one! however, many farmers with livestock, game farms, and family pets may not share my views.

 introducing a predator that is on top of the food chain with no control didn't seem like a good idea to me!


----------



## Ellbow

Yeah, Dave would love to see some pics if you get the chance....

Rarebreed that is one big guy there!

Dave, didn't know there was such a infestation of wolves in your area. Sounds like a real problem though, for the local farmers.
El


----------



## gurn

We got ah load of em in Michigan too. Sure would like to see ah season on em.


----------



## longbowdave1

i would love to see a season opened up on them too gurn! they are knockin down the deer heard like crazy, in the N.E. part of the state they had a buck only season for the first time in decades.

 here are some facts posted by the Wi. DNR on the number of dogs killed by wolves in 2010. many were bear hunting dogs, bird hunting dogs, and pets attacked in yards. 

Table1. 2010 Dog Depredations by Wolves (listed by date)Date County Pack Dogs Caution Area 
1/15/10 Sawyer Lea Lake 1 dog injured (Labrador Retriever) Map/Info 
1/31/10 Jackson Bear Bluff  1 dog killed (Husky mix, male, 8 years), 1 dog injured (Malamute) Map/Info 
2/3/10 Oconto Peshtigo Brook  1 dog injured (redbone, male, 3 yrs) Map/Info 
3/26/10 Dunn Lambs Creek  1 dog killed (male, Brittany Spaniel, 12 yrs) Map/Info 
5/10/10 Shawano Miller Creek 1 dog injured (springer spaniel/pit bull mix) Map/Info 
5/14/10 Adams N/A (lone wolf) 1 dog killed (miniature cocker spaniel) Map/Info 
5/16/10 Ashland Shanagolden 1 dog killed (male, Labrador Retriever, 6 yrs) Map/Info 
5/24/10 Douglas Casey Creek 1 dog injured (Labrador Retriever, 10 yrs) Map/Info 
6/7/10 Barron South Blue Hills 1 dog injured (Lab/Collie mix, 5-7 yrs) Map/Info 
7/10/10 Forest Giant Pine  1 dog killed (Plott, male, 3 yrs) Map/Info 
7/16/10 Ashland Hungry Run 1 dog killed (English redtick, female, 4 yrs) Map/Info 
7/23/10 Jackson Bear Bluff 1 dog injured (Malamute mix, male, 4-6 yrs) Map/Info 
7/25/10 Bayfield Flag River 1 dog killed (Plott, female, 5 yrs) Map/Info 
7/25/10 Oneida Pelican Lake 1 dog killed (Walker, female, 4 1/2 yrs) Map/Info 
7/28/10 Bayfield Flag River 2 dogs killed (Plott, female, 3 yrs/Walker, female, 4 yrs) Map/Info 
7/31/10 Burnett Riverside 1 dog killed (Walker, female 4.5 yrs) Map/Info 
8/2/10 Oconto Peshtigo Brook 1 dog killed (Walker, male, 5-6 yrs) Map/Info 
8/7/10 Oconto Peshtigo Brook 1 dog killed (Plott, female, 4.5 yrs) Map/Info 
8/7/10 Forest Giant Pine 1 dog killed (Plott, male, 3 yrs) Map/Info 
8/8/10 Douglas Lake Nebagamon 1 dog killed (Plott, male, 8 yrs) Map/Info 
8/14/10 Oneida Pelican Lake 1 dog killed (Black & Tan, male, 5 yrs) Map/Info 
8/15/10 Jackson Bear Bluff 1 dog killed (Beagle mix) Map/Info 
8/21/10 Lincoln Ranger Island 1 dog killed (Plott, male, 6 yrs) Map/Info 
8/22/10 Burnett Sand Creek 1 dog injured (Black & Tan, male, 7 yrs) Map/Info 
8/28/10 Burnett Sand Creek 1 dog injured (Bluetick, female, 10 yrs) Map/Info 
8/29/10 Oconto Peshtigo Brook 1 dog killed (Plott, female, 3 yrs) Map/Info 
9/18/10 Jackson Bear Bluff 1 dog injured (German shorthair pointer, female, 3 yrs) Map/Info 
9/19/10 Oneida Pelican Lake 1 dog killed (Redbone, male, 4 yrs) Map/Info 
9/26/10 Bayfield Flag River 1 dog killed (Bluetick, male) Map/Info 
10/2/10 Dunn Lambs Creek 1 dog injured (Labrador Retriever, female) Map/Info 
10/10/10 Oconto Peshtigo Brook 2 dogs killed (Walker female 6 yrs, Plott/Bluetick male 6 yrs)  Map/Info 
10/25/10 Taylor Kidrick Swamp 1 dog killed (Gordon Setter) Map/Info 
12/5/10 Douglas Moose Road 1 dog injured (Walker, male, 8 yrs) Map/Info


 six of the dogs listed were attacked just minutes from  where my son and i camp , which is also my back up bowhunting area! 
sounds like it is a real problem already and going to get nothing but worse!


----------



## gurn

Shoot -Shovel -Shut Up.
The three S plan.


----------



## johnweaver

I've been a member of that club.    SSS Rod and Gun Club


----------

